# Replace Valve Gasket cover



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

My 96 Altima with only 99K has CEL on with P0325 and P0310 code. I know 0310 is weird. But, it is bothering me and I replaced spark plugs and it has not fixed the problem. There is slight knocks - but the car runs ok. I had P0325 and knock for over a year. There is very slight oil leaking through head gasket - going on for years.

Instead of taking to dealer and pay $$$ to fix these and correct CEL issue, I want to take a shot a replacing valve gasket. Now I have ordered the Haynes manual and bought a set of tools with all kinds of wrenches. I am fairly knowledgeable in other stuff around the house - but, never worked on works. 

Question - is it too difficult to replace the Head gaskets to stop the oil leak? I do not want to ruin the car with my experiment. Is it worth the effort or should I try to fork out thousands of dollar and take it to dealer?

Another question - sometimes I see the speedometer cable drop dead and then suddenly get back to life. I see that occassionally. Any thoughts.

Please advise.


----------



## adubey (Oct 22, 2007)

I am in a similar state as you are.. this weekend (weather permitting) I am gonna do the valve cover gasket change. Per what I read and researched it seems to be a pretty simple task. My main reference are Haynes manual and this forum. I will let you know my feedback shortly. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

Please let me know how it goes and any tips will be helpful. As I said before, I have ordered the Haynes manual. What I am concerned is - if I have to open the nuts and bolts to the right of the head - near the distributor. I do not want to go into that area. And, the right term is 'oil is seeping' and not leaking. In some threads I saw that oil seepage is not a big deal. But, I am really bothered.

Looking forward to hearing from you - PLEASE !

Thanks


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's a link to AutoZone's on-line manual for the valve cover gasket replacement.

</title></head>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<body><div align='center'><img " + getWidth("yes") + "src='/images/cds/" + tpe + "/" + sze + "/" + pc + "." + tpe + "'></img></div>"); newWindow.document.writeln("<div align='center'><table><tr><td><FORM

Notice that figure 4 is wrong ... it does not show the tightening sequence (wrong picture link apparently).

I don't see any reason to relieve the fuel pressure as I think you don't have to touch the fuel lines to get the valve cover off.

What is important is getting the right sealant and putting the sealant in the right spots on the new gasket, as the link shows.

I plan on doing mine soon too ... and have studied this link and also the Haynes manual. It looks like a pretty easy job with basic hand tools.


----------



## adubey (Oct 22, 2007)

I finally changed the valve cover gasket.. here are my learnings:
Things needed:
Valve cover Gasket set - 1 No (includes valve cover gasket, spark plug gasket, washers)
Nail polish remover - 1 No
Spanner and wrench with 10mm socket - 1 No
Tissue paper - 1 No
Spare nuts - As per need 
RTV sealant - 1 small tube
Paper towels - As per need
Torque Wrench (small) - 2 to 4 lb-ft

Procedure:
1. Release the accelerator cable (which goes around the engine) from its clamps
2. Remove the retainer which hold the spark plug cables
3. Remove the spark plug cables. At this point you might want to check if there is any oil leak into the spark plugs. If yes you may insert paper towels in the hole to absorb out whatever it can
3.5 Remove the PCV hose from the valve cover
4. Open the bolts from the valve cover. At this point note that some of the screws may not open smoothly hence keeping a WD spray handy wont harm. Also you may need to open a screw holding the AC ducts to reach the top leftmost screw
5. Pry out the washers using a screw driver or a blunt knife
6. Lift the valve cover carefully so that the dirt on the cover joint doesn't fall into the engine
7. Thoroughly clean the surfaces of valve cover, head, area near spark plugs and ensure there is no trace of oil remaining. Using nail polish remover to do this is a very cheap and easy way
8. Remove any traces of old RTV sealant
9. Put the new spark plugh gasket
10. Put RTV sealant on the semi-circular surfaces on the new gasket, valve cover and engine head
11. Carefully push gasket in the grooves in the cover
12. Carefully lift up the valve cover and place it on the head ensuring full contact between the semi-circles and the block
13. Start screwing back the bolts on the valve cover following the standard star pattern. Use the new washers that are supplied with the gasket since they also have 
14. Finally tighten all of the screws. Haynes recommends usage of around 2Lb-Ft to be used for head. Try to get a torque wrench if possible. I tried Autozone but the smallest they would keep is 20Lb-Ft which was useless. One of the shop owners I know had told me a crude way to tighten it using simple wrench was to tighten until finger tight (which means u don't need to put any extra force from your side) and then finally tighten it to a quarter round in addition.
15. Put back on the PCV hose, spark plug cable retainer and spark plug cables (and the AC line if you had to remove the screw to access the top left most screw)

Time for entire procedure: 1.5 Hrs (includes time to search for fallen screws )

Thats it. You should be good to go with this effort.


----------



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks, Adubey. taht will be my project for this weekend. And, the starter one for taking care of the car now that it is this old and don't want/have to spend to take to repair shop.


----------

